

Regular use of popular antihistamines may cause dementia - tbrock
http://www.nhs.uk/news/2015/01January/Pages/media-dementia-scare-about-common-drugs.aspx

======
davidgerard
Deceptive title. Actual headline: "Media dementia scare over hay fever and
sleep drugs".

